# OVZ from From £3.60 (5.16USD) Per month



## DMMediaLtd (Feb 27, 2016)

We have UK BASED business class servers with a Virtualizor control panel, on our servers located in Coventry in the UK and better yet instant setup.


*Each VPS comes with:*


7 Day Money Back Guarantee

99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee

24/7 Live Chat and Ticket Support

OpenVZ Virtualisation Platform

Over 20 Templates Overing CentOS, Fedora,Scientific, Suse, Ubuntu

Available in Coventry, UK

Work with a Fully Accredited UK VAT Registered Company (Don't accept any less then VAT registered companies within the EU - Its the law!)

All Prices INCLUSIVE of VAT

Instant Activation - Upon Payment


For 50% off the first month of our Hamster, Chipmunk or Squirrel use "50%offVPSfm" at the checkout


===============================
*2GB Special - Limited Stock*
===============================


Ram: 2048MB

RAID Storage: 25GB SAS

Bandwidth: 400GB

CPU Cores: 2

IPV4: 1


*£5.28 per month* *Lifetime Special Price* - ORDER HERE: Only Availible via this direct link!


===============================
*Mouse VPS*
===============================


2 Cpu Cores

512MB Ram

30GB Diskspace

2000GB Bandwidth

1 IP Address


*£3.60 per month* - click here to order


===============================
*Hamster VPS*
===============================


3 Cpu Cores

1GB Ram

60GB Diskspace

2000GB Bandwidth

1IP Address


*£5.98 per month* (First Month £2.99 with "*50%offVPSfm*") - click here to order


===============================
*Chipmunk VPS*
===============================


4 Cpu Cores

2GB Ram

100GB Diskspace

2000GB Bandwidth

1IP Address


*£11.98 per month* (First Month £5.99 with "*50%offVPSfm*") - click here to order


===============================
*Squirrel VPS*
===============================


6 Cpu Cores

4GB Ram

200GB Diskspace

2000GB Bandwidth

2IP Address


*VIEW OUR VPS PACKAGES | VIEW OUR TERMS OF SERVICE*


*£23.98 per month* (First Month £11.99 with "*50%offVPSfm*") - click here to order


If you have any questions just give us a shout at [email protected] or give us a call on 01274 214235 (open GMT 9:00 - 17:00)


Our plans start from just £3.60 per month, all our plans come with a fair trial 7 day money back guarantee, All plans are *INCLUSIVE of UK VAT* applied to all EU Sales (*outside EU VAT will be deducted at checkout meaning you pay less then advertised here!!*)


_D & M Digital Creations LtD | ICO Data Protection Registration ZA141448 | UK VAT Number GB 229 8200 07_


*What Our Customers Say:*


_"D & M Digital offer a friendly, professional service at an extremely competitive price & I highly recommend them to any company, large or small."_
*Matza & Co Ltd - Google+ Review*


_"I recently moved to D&M Digital Creations a couple of weeks ago, brilliant company, UK based as well. Very helpful, great customer service and great prices. I was nervous at first moving my website over as I run a small family based hotel and we rely on our website a great deal for new business. I managed to convince myself to change over and I can't recommend D & M highly enough."_
*Michael Morton - Facebook 5* Review*


_"The costs of been low, but their service of the highest quality. I would definately recommend this business."_
*Helen Thompson - Facebook 5* Review*


*Frequently Asked Questions:*
----------------
*Q.* What do I need to do to receive the 7-day money back guarantee?
*A.* You must cancel within the first 7 days, contact billing and your money will be refunded within 24 hours without quibble.


*Q:* Where Is The Server Located?
*A:* Our servers are located in Coventry, UK


----------

